# Sim City 5 Limited Edition Inhalt



## Der_Doktor (16. September 2014)

Hallo guten Tag, wollte mir Sim City 5 kaufen und habe jetzt mal geschaut welche Version.

Dachte die Limited Editon hat mehr Inhalte aber ist nur Helden und Schurken dabei laut Amazon und Ebay, was ich jetzt unnötig finde. 

Gibt es noch mehr Editonen mit anderen Inhalten ?

MFG


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2014)

Meines wissens nicht. Gibt nur die normale Retail Version, die Collectors Editon und halt die Limited Edition.

Aber ich würde dir dringend davon abraten die SC5 zu kaufen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob du die SC 1-4 gespielt hast, aber wenn ja wirst du nur bitterlich von SC5 entäuscht werden. Nicht mal zwingend weil die Städte nur so groß wie ein Dorf sind, sondern weil die ganze Spielmechanik völlig im Eimer ist. ab 3-4 Städten in der selben Region wirst du dich mit nicht mehr behebbaren Megastaus rumplagen dürfen, Waren, Service und Arbeiteraustausch unter den Städten funktioniert auch nicht vernünftig.
Nur um mal ein paar wenige Punkte zu nennen.

Aber letztlich bleibt es deine Entscheidung ob du es dir letztlich kaufen willst, ich würde dir aber wie gesagt dringend davon abraten.


----------



## e4syyy (16. September 2014)

Um ehrlich zu sein, kann ich dir nur den einen Tip geben... *NICHT* kaufen. Warte lieber noch auf "Cities Skylines".

Den Inhalt der Limited Edition ist (für mich) egal. Du wirst eh ordentlich mit DLCs zur Kasse gebeten werden.


----------



## Der_Doktor (16. September 2014)

Dachte halt diese Städte DLC sind auch in der Limited drin.

Habe Sim City auf auf C64, SNES und Sim City 4 gespielt und finde dieses auch sehr gut. Habe es jetzt ne Zeitlang gespielt und will es mir halt kaufen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2014)

Wie gesagt, letztlich bleibt es deine Entscheidung. Je länger du es jedoch spielst und je mehr du versuchen wirst in SC5 effiziente Symbiosen in einer Region zu schaffen um möglichst viel aus den Städten raus zu holen, je mehr wirst du merken das die Spielmechanik völlig kaputt ist und nicht funktioniert wie sie soll und du darfst nicht mal damit rechnen das dieses noch durch einen Patch behoben werden wird. Da es zum einen wohl keine neuen Patches mehr zu SC5 geben wird und zum anderen die Probleme wohl auch so tief im Spiel und der Mechanik drinen stecken das da wohl keine Behebung per Patch möglich sein wird. Ansonsten hätte man das wohl mit den gefühlt 100 Patches die nach Release erscheinen sind geschaft zu beseitigen.


----------



## shadie (16. September 2014)

Wenn du es dir holen willst hole dir die standart + Städte der zukunft, alles andere braucht kein Mensch.

Ich würde es mir aber nicht mehr kaufen.

Ok der Offlinemodus ist jetzt da juhu
Und verschiedene Modder arbeiten daran dass man im offlinemodus größere Städte bauen kann.

Aber bis das alles nicht stabil läuft fasse ich es nicht mehr an.

Die Kundenbewertungen bei Amazon lügen hier in dem Fall nicht!


----------

